# Friday Pics



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Where are they?


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll bite.
My new fishing buddy.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Almost 1 already. Time flys














Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

1. My daughter in Competition cheer. 

2. My son this year. 8th. grade.

3. Most fun I ever had with clothes on. 1987. I was 11. We just got back into BMX the past 6 months.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

First bow kill last weekend! 26 yards using a mechanical broadhead


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Marina at the boat show. 
My buddies 56 T-bird.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

another pic of my bike
girlfriend at the office...must be nice to work from home
wading
my kid on pleasure pier
pleasure pier
MOW--vember results....caught a few too many baseballs with my nose..lol
cedar plank salmon and jalepenos


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Something new. Chrome Stylus on Deer Antler and Nickel 308.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

My dog looking for
My brothers cat


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

A few from Texas A&M baseball complex....one of my former players is one of their top pitchers this year.

some food

my dads new pool table.

And new boat puller

Happy friday!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My youngest lil girl playing with her camera...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) Lil Miss Soap - having fun moving into her dorm room.

2.) Lil Miss Soap - Really likes her new dorm...

3.) Pretty good stuff in Sweetwater, Texas!

4.) Friend of mine with Godwin from Duck Dynasty.

5.) Fight Raiders Fight! Wreckem Lil Miss Soap!


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Moving one jackup barge with the other behind it
coming in from the jackup(all this fun and a paycheck too  )
shop cat 
Pepe the cayman


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Some Christmas pics*

Koda all wrapped up
Emily trying out the mustache...
Matt trying out the mustache (can you see his heart shaped freckle just inside the mustache?)
Emily
Koda making sure Emily is okay
Clean up!
Sweet Koda and Emily picture


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

My first 30


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Ok, nothing new so Ill throw out some oldies


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I did a few upgrades to my bike last weekend.

New Vance and Hines Big Shot pipes
S&S air cleaner
Vance and Hines programmer (can't be seen it is under seat)
Le Para seat I have got back in December

The new pipes sounds great. I think I am going to out a few miles on the biek this afternoon

Still have a few things waiting to arrive, to complete this winters changes.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

I was trapped in traffic twice yesterday on that bridge, the water looks really high in that picture as compared to now, which is strange because it a constant level lake.



stargazer said:


>


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

This was 4-5 years ago when yall had a bunch of rain up that way.



RRfisher said:


> I was trapped in traffic twice yesterday on that bridge, the water looks really high in that picture as compared to now, which is strange because it a constant level lake.


Heres the falls at the same time


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

My first custom rod lasted about 20 minutes. Snapped it in half on the way home. Fluke accident....Sarge is taking care of me......THANK YOU Sarge!!!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

My princess at her first basketball game last Saturday. Her Pawpaw promised her a $1 per basket and she got 5!!!!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Friday Pics


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Galveston '48. 

Cousins: Buck, Billy, Lucy, Susan, Yvonne, Ted, Me, my brother John. All told, there were 18 cousins, and the holidays were a madhouse at Grandma's and Grandpa's. 

Notice Billy's long hair. Back then it was common practice to let a small boy's hair go uncut.

The sidewalks and streets were oyster shell.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Working!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Another Great week of Grub...*

Pulled Wild Texans Pig

Venison Egg Casserole

Wild Pig Enchiladas

Lemon- Tomato Vinaigrette Salmon Salad

Poor Mans Cheek-en n Sausage Bo

Wild Texan - Mediterranean Quail

Pizzzzzzzzaaaaa Davepreme


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

My Border Collie loves watching RFD-TV.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

-grilled shrimp and fried red fish and trout
-flounder pouches for the misses and I
-meat marinading for game day
-My best freind laying on my best freinds (my wifes) legs
-My sister and my Neice
-Smoker I built 5 years ago from scratch (except the jet ski trailor I used)


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

A few from my recent trip to DC...


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Oops


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

A broodmare after a stud took ahold of her. Wouldn't have given 2 bits for her chances for a while. She's ok now.

A butterfly on a flower in January...only in South Texas.

Starting the new sprinkler system.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Airborne Dolphin...
Little Tiger Shark I caught wading Mosquito Island last Summer...
My boat's Grand Daddy...
Wife & little Sister comparing tats...


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Monster Jam


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

redspeck said:


> Friday Pics


LOL.......................So that's what a "Beer Can Chiwawa" looks like eh?


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Small Town Walmart.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bastrop State Park at this moment in time. Just relaxing waiting on my grandson and wife to get here from H-Town!


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

*Northgate Olympics team, Chilllin, Bro w/ cotton bowl trohpy, rahr and sons, sx3*


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Were yall taking a tour of Rahr? I wanna go. lol.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> ....Wife & little Sister comparing tats...


Outta green for you BJ224...someone please send this man some verde. I'm only staring at the tattoos, I promise. :biggrin: Good gosh man.

All great pics 2Coolers! Happy Friday!


----------



## aggie2013 (May 6, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Were yall taking a tour of Rahr? I wanna go. lol.


Yes. I recommend it. You get a pint glass, and three pints of beer for 10 bucks.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*..*

Popcorn bed and an Ipad... yep they are happy.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*..*

they get big fast folks..


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son's first rainbow trout!


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Noah's first trip to the rodeo a few years back.
Enjoying some pizza.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

My son Brandon won the LP moon calendar contest :biggrin:


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Gettin close to rodeo time!

New Year, New Duties with Calf Scramble.

Yeehaw!!!!

www.sarodeo.com


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

I bet that horse was parked in front of Wal-mart on West rd. and I-45 north.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

People just do not know how dangerous a stud horse is. Even moving a jack into area of a stud and mares in heat can really become a bad situation.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Go spurs


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sheds off the Breeder

Audad

and more pics of a place in paradise

Jo Jo


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Where you at Pro?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Was last week at a long time friends place near Brackettville

I stuck a doe and another friend shot this Axis Bull in Velvet


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

The boy loved pho
















-Nick


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like one helluva ranch.....congrats on your harvest!.....

Very nice breeder too!.......


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

this was the rough drawing for my son's swordfish bill for the guy doing the artwork.










This is what it look like today the one on the left, he's still got a few more clear coats to apply and then it will be back in Texas.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I didn't take too many pictures this week but here are a few.

*My son - in the hat - and his friend that's five years older *








*
Sunset*










*Followed this 1927 Ford wrecker into a parking lot to get pics*


























*Baby on "her" loveseat. Miss Priss always messes up her comforter.*


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I know it's Saturday but here's mine. How about a custom Brute cooler?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Starting her out young








Open sights with his first 22








My designated driver for the night








Two of my loves


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

sight casted red drum..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

was a awesome winter day, so i took the kiddo and our new puppy into the bay, we caught a few fish and had fun. the highlight was my daughter catching and releasing a nice red drum


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> 1.) Lil Miss Soap - having fun moving into her dorm room.
> 
> 2.) Lil Miss Soap - Really likes her new dorm...
> 
> ...


Cool! I think Godwin and Slopoke are the same person...."I like donuts!"


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

stargazer said:


> This was 4-5 years ago when yall had a bunch of rain up that way.
> 
> Heres the falls at the same time


Pedernales falls............dad use to take me camping there every spring break when I was in elementary and middle school


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Friend of mines dog in the deer blind 
Lol


----------

